# Vape shops open near Makro Strubensvalley?



## TheFrozenRogue (1/1/19)

Any vape shops open near Makro, Strubensvallei? I have no liquid, hence the cigarette in my hand. Please help!






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

Am creating this thread to help out a member who has run our of juice and has had to resort to a stinkie.

Will copy his post in here and it will appear above this one when done.

This thread is in the Who has stock subforum so vendors can also respond directly with their shops and details if they are open.

Not sure how many shops will be open today on new years day @TheFrozenRogue , but hope you can get sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (1/1/19)

I am a bit far from you, but open till around 10pm if you feel it's worth the drive to montana park

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/1/19)

You can get a Twisp cue from most garages. Should sort you out till tomorrow. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (1/1/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You can get a Twisp cue from most garages. Should sort you out till tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version



Also most garages, Clicks and Spar carry a variety of twisp liquids. Now days there really is very little excuse to run out of liquid unless you live in the bush.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (2/1/19)

Vapeking honeydew should be open. Otherwise if you can get to McDonalds on CR Swart can give you some juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

